# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Kryptolebias location info

## whuntley

I made a typo when doing my labels for the _marmoratus_ so please try to correct it anywhere I have propagated it.

The location is "Dangriga Belize jan2000" and not Dandriga as I have been misinforming folks.

Since this population, like many others, may still be eventually assigned its own species name, it is particularly important that we don't propagate such errors on archived lists, like this one.

I apologize and sincerely appreciate your help in correcting it.

Wright

----------


## zmzfam

Thanks Wright for the update.

Will be changing the labels for the 3 fishes that I have.

----------

